# 12' Aluminum Sea King Renovation



## ajanesz (Aug 2, 2018)

Posting my work on the total overhaul of a 12' v hull sea king.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 2, 2018)

*Nice build and transformation! *

But WHOA ... are those hull ID numbers big enough? ... thought the durn boat was from Texas for a minute thar' ... 

_Guy from Texas once told me that he was on a lake ... and it took him all day to get to the other side. I replied that I used to have an unreliable small OB like that once ... _

He didn't get my joke ...


----------



## ajanesz (Aug 2, 2018)

DaleH said:


> *Nice build and transformation! *
> 
> But WHOA ... are those hull ID numbers big enough? ... thought the durn boat was from Texas for a minute thar' ...
> 
> ...



Thanks! - Hope to be bummin around the small inland lakes of Wisconsin one im finished up with this guy. 

Yeah the Numbers were massive. That's one major reason why i wanted to strip and repaint. Will post final pictures when i finish the cubbies and install seats/accessories


----------



## Prawndave (Aug 4, 2018)

Good job this is a really nice build.


----------



## ajanesz (Aug 8, 2018)

Prawndave said:


> Good job this is a really nice build.



Thanks! - Update: Got the other side cubby on. Hopefully, the front cubby, pedestals and seats this weekend.


----------



## ajanesz (Aug 14, 2018)

For anyone who is following this conversion, I was able to install the seats as well some rod holders. I had originally bought (2) 7" economy pedestals for the seats to mount on but it turned out to be too high. I didn't feel comfortable sitting above the boat that far and raising the center of gravity in the boat so i ended up making some makeshift pedestals for the swivels to mount on. They ended up being wood blocks that I carpeted that stood about 3" or so.

I plan on installing some cupholders and a few other accessories to finish her up in the next few weekends!


----------



## akboats (Aug 18, 2018)

Man I really like that the boat looks great. that stained wood is a great color.


----------



## bikerider (Nov 15, 2018)

Very nice end result. It looks like you found the perfect medium between open space and storage compartments.


----------



## 86tuning (Nov 16, 2018)

looks good! what type of material did you use on top of the plywood?

See you on the water,

Brian


----------



## ajanesz (Nov 28, 2018)

bikerider said:


> Very nice end result. It looks like you found the perfect medium between open space and storage compartments.



Thanks! The storage compartments didn't end up as big as I had hoped but they are still big enough for odds and ends (fish finder, measuring devices, water bottles/beverages, etc) but I realized the that when you are working with a 12' boat, you start to lose space pretty quickly!


----------



## ajanesz (Nov 28, 2018)

86tuning said:


> looks good! what type of material did you use on top of the plywood?
> 
> See you on the water,
> 
> Brian



Brian,

Once I put the plywood down, I used a sealer. After that, I actually used a cheap vinyl plank flooring material. I glued down the plank flooring to the plywood and the install was pretty easy. The nice thing about vinyl plank flooring is that it is completely waterproof, easy to clean and relatively light weight (and looks pretty nice to boot). The only issue I ran into once I got out on the water is that it is a tad slippery once it gets wet (as opposed to carpet or what not). I may end up just putting a little rubber shop mat on top of the vinyl plank so that slipping isn't an issue but otherwise i was super happy with the choice to put it on.

Let me know if you need any other info!


----------



## bikerider (Nov 28, 2018)

ajanesz said:


> bikerider said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice end result. It looks like you found the perfect medium between open space and storage compartments.
> ...



I know exactly what you mean. Mine is a 12 foot as well. You have to get clever with space saving.


----------



## ajanesz (Nov 28, 2018)

bikerider said:


> ajanesz said:
> 
> 
> > bikerider said:
> ...



Totally Agree.

Did you do any renovation work on yours or are you looking to start?


----------



## bikerider (Nov 28, 2018)

[/quote]

Totally Agree.

Did you do any renovation work on yours or are you looking to start?[/quote]

Yes, I have had it for a few years now. There are so many innovative builds/ideas here on tinboats that have inspired me. I will post up a pic or two if I can find them. Fortunately the boat is pretty solid so I did not have to do any repairs to it. I have it currently setup with a gas outboard, electric trolling motor, fish finder, rod holders, cupholders (the essentials haha), anchor lock, seats and am in the process of building a small bow deck for it.


----------



## ajanesz (Nov 29, 2018)

bikerider said:


> Yes, I have had it for a few years now. There are so many innovative builds/ideas here on tinboats that have inspired me. I will post up a pic or two if I can find them. Fortunately the boat is pretty solid so I did not have to do any repairs to it. I have it currently setup with a gas outboard, electric trolling motor, fish finder, rod holders, cupholders (the essentials haha), anchor lock, seats and am in the process of building a small bow deck for it.



Sounds awesome. Yeah if you find any photos, you should post them. I would love to see them - especially what you did with the seats. I'm always looking to make improvements and it sounds like you have had a lot of success with yours. I wanted swivels with pedestals but i felt that even the 7" pedestals were too tall and would raise the center of gravity way too much so I ended up just making carpeted blocks to mount the swivel on (kinda hard to see in the photos above). Ended up being around 4" instead of 7". Any recommendations on this???


----------



## bikerider (Nov 29, 2018)

I think your seats will work just fine. I went back and looked at your pics and see the blocks you are talking about. I thought the same of mine before trying them out. I have them on clamp on swivel bases and my benches in the boat are kind of high, but to my surprise they worked out beautifully. The boat is still very stable. I had three people including myself on the lake all day and I couldn't believe how well the boat did. In all honesty the seats are one of the best mods. It makes the boat so much more comfortable. 

I started with a bare 12ft Starcraft boat and after using it for a few years with just a trolling motor and battery, decided that I wanted to get it better suited to fishing. I like the boat to be organized as much as possible and wanted to optimize space and usability. I added a hook for the bow line, two folding seats on swivels, four rod holders, an anchor lock and danforth anchor, cupholders, a fish finder, a small toolbox, and gas outboard that I made from an Evinrude 6hp lower unit and Briggs and Stratton 6.5hp motor that I had laying around. The current projects are a small bow deck (you'll see the cardboard template in the pics), guide ons for the trailer (which are unfinished in the pic) and a 3 gallon auxiliary fuel tank for the outboard. My plan for the bow deck is to keep a small cooler under it for the fish I catch and a small duffel bag or box for extra sunscreen etc. I ratchet strapped down the seat clamps, fishfinder block mount and battery so it wouldn't bounce around while driving. It's not for everyone, but for me it worked perfectly. I wanted the ability to move the seats if needed and the fish finder if it wasn't in the best place in the boat. I have had a lot of fun taking the boat out on the lake and modifying it.


----------



## ajanesz (Dec 3, 2018)

bikerider said:


> I think your seats will work just fine. I went back and looked at your pics and see the blocks you are talking about. I thought the same of mine before trying them out. I have them on clamp on swivel bases and my benches in the boat are kind of high, but to my surprise they worked out beautifully. The boat is still very stable. I had three people including myself on the lake all day and I couldn't believe how well the boat did. In all honesty the seats are one of the best mods. It makes the boat so much more comfortable.
> 
> I started with a bare 12ft Starcraft boat and after using it for a few years with just a trolling motor and battery, decided that I wanted to get it better suited to fishing. I like the boat to be organized as much as possible and wanted to optimize space and usability. I added a hook for the bow line, two folding seats on swivels, four rod holders, an anchor lock and danforth anchor, cupholders, a fish finder, a small toolbox, and gas outboard that I made from an Evinrude 6hp lower unit and Briggs and Stratton 6.5hp motor that I had laying around. The current projects are a small bow deck (you'll see the cardboard template in the pics), guide ons for the trailer (which are unfinished in the pic) and a 3 gallon auxiliary fuel tank for the outboard. My plan for the bow deck is to keep a small cooler under it for the fish I catch and a small duffel bag or box for extra sunscreen etc. I ratchet strapped down the seat clamps, fishfinder block mount and battery so it wouldn't bounce around while driving. It's not for everyone, but for me it worked perfectly. I wanted the ability to move the seats if needed and the fish finder if it wasn't in the best place in the boat. I have had a lot of fun taking the boat out on the lake and modifying it.



Thanks for posting these! I like the strap idea for the fish finder - i hadn't thought about doing it that way. I have one that I want to mount somewhere but I'm not sure where yet. Do you mind me asking what type / how you installed the cupholders? I didn't really see them in the photos you posted. I think it's too late to do inset cupholders but maybe something that mounts on to the side somewhere?


----------



## bikerider (Dec 4, 2018)

ajanesz said:


> Thanks for posting these! I like the strap idea for the fish finder - i hadn't thought about doing it that way. I have one that I want to mount somewhere but I'm not sure where yet. Do you mind me asking what type / how you installed the cupholders? I didn't really see them in the photos you posted. I think it's too late to do inset cupholders but maybe something that mounts on to the side somewhere?



You're welcome . My first choice would be inset cupholders too, but since I don't have cabinets or wood seats I made do with the cheap plastic cup holders you can find at almost any auto parts store. I have a couple smaller ones, like what would hold a can of pop and two larger ones that will hold a larger thermos bottle. On the back you will see I just hooked them over the edge of the transom and then used the existing bolts going into the transom to secure them in place. I put a piece of tape over the screw heads to keep them from scaring my water bottles. I wanted a cup holder for my passenger(s) too so I had to get a little creative for the side mounted one. I did not want to drill holes in the boat so I cut a few small pieces of scrap wood I had into a mount that would basically clamp to the gunwale after being screwed together. Then I just cut the very end off the plastic cup holder, screwed it down and painted the wood silver to tie in with the boat. In hindsight I would have cut the bottom wood piece a bit shorter but oh well. The rear cupholders have held up well. I've been out on the water many times since adding them. The side one has done well so far, but time will tell if it stays that way.


----------



## ajanesz (Apr 12, 2019)

Just wanted to post an update.

Got rid of the vinyl plank floor and went to carpet. The carpet helps with reducing weight and the vinyl plank was often slippery.

See you all on the water!


----------



## bikerider (Apr 12, 2019)

Looks good. Those seats look awfully comfortable too.


----------



## skanders01 (Oct 31, 2019)

I am (besides being a little late to the conversation) extremely impressed with the creativity of the work on this boat. Being a retired mechanical engineer, I am particularly impressed with the "field" engineered from available stuff motor. Done a few things myself that generated more than one "WHY ?". 

Since 50% ++ of my time on the water is just me, and I am a small water guy, I was thinking about starting a 12' tinnie project. I have a nice older larger boat for when company wants to come to fish with me, but I would just prefer the simplicity of a small, built for me by me fishing boat. 

So, now, the question that comes first is, "What vintage 12' boat to procure to get my project off the ground. I need opinions from the experts and not so experts who contribute to this awesome sites forums. I would plan to strip it down to bare aluminum and, if need be, rebuild the transom so I don't need a pretty looking old girl to get me going.

I have no preconceived favorites, I just want an older timer that is rugged and stable. Both this SeaKing and the contributors StarCraft look like nice boats.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Not sure this is the best forum to ask for this input, so I would also be grateful for any suggestions as for other forums or sites to plead for input. Input as to where other than this site or Craigslist to find my project starter would also be appreciated. I live in Wisconsin within site of the Mighty Mississippi, north of Lacrosse, so any leads for me nearer by would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!
Kyle Anderson


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 31, 2019)

skanders01 said:


> I am (besides being a little late to the conversation) extremely impressed with the creativity of the work on this boat. Being a retired mechanical engineer, I am particularly impressed with the "field" engineered from available stuff motor. Done a few things myself that generated more than one "WHY ?".
> 
> Since 50% ++ of my time on the water is just me, and I am a small water guy, I was thinking about starting a 12' tinnie project. I have a nice older larger boat for when company wants to come to fish with me, but I would just prefer the simplicity of a small, built for me by me fishing boat.
> 
> ...




Well, since you said any input is appreciated I'll chip in. Just keep in mind I fall into the "Not so expert" category. Lol

A motivating factor for me to do what you are talking about would be the project itself. That and having a boat that is customized 100% to my preferences. 

Beyond that, when talking about going out solo, I see little advantage to trailering a 12' boat vs a 14', 16' or 18' boat. On the water, I think there is very little advantage to a 12' boat vs a 16' boat but there is a lot of advantage for a 16 footer over a 12 footer. 

So, I guess my thinking is go bigger if you can. Enjoy the project.


----------

